# GMX E-Mail abschicken -> timeout



## cater (28. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe kürzlich meinen PC und Laptop über einen router (B) an einen anderen router (A) (alice dsl) ans internet angeschlossen. Der Laptop geht über (B)'s WLAN ins Internet, der PC geht auch über (B) ins Internet aber über Kabel. Beide Rechner haben Win XP Home. 
Wenn ich nun bei der GMX Weboberfläche eine E-Mail schreibe und sie abschicken will, bekomme ich jedes mal einen Timeout, das merkwürdige ist, das dies nur bei dem PC der Fall ist, beim Laptop über WLAN fkt. alles einwandfrei. Beim Erstellen dieses Beitrags trat das Problem übrigens auch auf als ich auf "Thema erstellen" klicken wollte... Kann es an irgendwelchen Ports liegen, die freigegeben werden müssen? Unter Firefox und Internet Explorer tritt das Phänomen gleichermaßen auf.

Danke schonmal für Hilfe!


----------

